# LE Wasatch Muzzy Elk for Dad!!



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

The old man just received his email that he was successful for his LE elk tag! He is super excited as he has never killed a bull and this will be his best chance at it in his lifetime (66 years young). My twin bro Huntilidrop and I are currently planning our first scouting trip and pulling together all resources. We will be committing all summer to scout and dad will have the whole hunt off. 

We have some starting points but I’m asking all forum members for tips and honey holes 😉 if your willing to help. Thanks!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice! My buddy drew the same tag. Can't wait to get out scouting and camping.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good for you guy's and your dad. My intel is getting old but if you need suggestions let me know.

Such a big unit you can spend all summer scouting. Have fun.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I can’t wait for this! This is going to be a lot of fun!!😁👍👍


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Way too cool! I remember it wasn't too long ago when he got to tip over his first cow. A bull will be a riot!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you still have any "Hay Burners"? If you do, I'll shoot you a PM in a while and give you an area that in the past has held some good bulls.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes, my bro has one hay burner left and I am considering purchasing one soon. Thanks Taxidermist!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats - that’s awesome!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you to everyone that has offered help so far. You guys are awesome! 

My dad went out and bought a new muzzy today for the hunt.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

I was lucky enough to draw the tag with less than max points. Pretty excited. Keep me in the loop on what you guys find and how you do.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Also, dumb question. What are "hayburners?"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

elkmaster said:


> Also, dumb question. What are "hayburners?"


Horses


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Makes sense. It's been a long day working in the yard so forgive the dumb question. Haha!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

elkmaster said:


> I was lucky enough to draw the tag with less than max points. Pretty excited. Keep me in the loop on what you guys find and how you do.


Sounds good. Congrats.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

elkmaster said:


> I was lucky enough to draw the tag with less than max points. Pretty excited. Keep me in the loop on what you guys find and how you do.


Answered your PM.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's cool Jake - I'll definitely be down to get out and scout a little with you if you guys want an extra set of eyes. I'm good to help pack too, but I really hope you get a good hay burner instead. They make that aspect SOOOOO much more enjoyable!!

Huntilidrop - how's your wife doing? That was a nasty train wreck. Hope she's improving daily.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

3arabians said:


> The old man just received his email that he was successful for his LE elk tag! He is super excited as he has never killed a bull and this will be his best chance at it in his lifetime (66 years young). My twin bro Huntilidrop and I are currently planning our first scouting trip and pulling together all resources. We will be committing all summer to scout and dad will have the whole hunt off.
> 
> We have some starting points but I'm asking all forum members for tips and honey holes &#128521; if your willing to help. Thanks!!


I have been hitting the wasatch pretty hard the last 5 years with my tag in 2018(340 bull) and friends and family tags. We have went 5 for 5. It is a tough but fun hunt. Let me know if you haven't received enough info, I would be glad to help.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

MW, she is improving daily. It’s impressive to watch actually. We loaded her up in the car today and went to buy plants for our garden and then sat down for some outside dining at jeramiah’s on 12th st. She was as happy as could be. Pretty good for having major surgery two weeks ago! She’s bound and determined to get back on a horse someday ( it won’t be the same horse ) and I’m not going to be the one to tell her she can’t. We have a tremendous support group around us which we are very thankful for. Hopefully she’ll be recovered enough to enjoy dads hunt with us. Which I’m very confident she will.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hazmat said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > The old man just received his email that he was successful for his LE elk tag! He is super excited as he has never killed a bull and this will be his best chance at it in his lifetime (66 years young). My twin bro Huntilidrop and I are currently planning our first scouting trip and pulling together all resources. We will be committing all summer to scout and dad will have the whole hunt off.
> ...


Thanks hazmat, I was hoping you'd reply. Will do my friend!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

kdinkel said:


> PM sent


Replied! Thanks!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

And just so everyone knows, I am planning on keeping up with updates as best I can on this thread about how scouting and ultimately the hunt goes for everyone’s viewing pleasure.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

That will be a blast. I think my favorite hunt to date was when my dad got his first bull on a LE Muzzy hunt in 2014. Standing next to him as he took that bull was an incredible experience. My only regret is not having a camera out filming it. I am excited for you guys and am excited to hear how it goes.


----------



## aspiring_hunter (May 6, 2020)

Congrats! Super Cool!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm glad you will be focused on this hunt and leave a few Uinta bulls for seed this year


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Quick update. Scouting trip 2 in the books, got back today. Mostly still just getting familiar with the area we want to hunt and roads and such. Haven’t seen a single elk yet but haven’t been trying that hard either. I’m finding the Wasatch to be a tough unit to scout elk. Here’s why


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Haha! Looks like Strawberry has your eye right now. Probably all for the better. With these temps, the bulls will be back in their beds as soon as the first rays come over the mtn and won't come back out until it's dark as pitch.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Haha! Looks like Strawberry has your eye right now. Probably all for the better. With these temps, the bulls will be back in their beds as soon as the first rays come over the mtn and won't come back out until it's dark as pitch.


Haha Fact! I'm going to have to start leaving my fishing gear at home I think. Woke up to chilly temps this morning. My truck said 30 degrees.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Sent you a PM "FINALY". 


I have a spot that I go during the archery hunt and its never failed me. Road the hay burners in one year on the rifle hunt and not an elk to be found. I've seen this in other areas as well on that unit.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Sent you a PM "FINALY".
> 
> I have a spot that I go during the archery hunt and its never failed me. Road the hay burners in one year on the rifle hunt and not an elk to be found. I've seen this in other areas as well on that unit.


Responded! Thank you taxidermist!!


----------



## tmitty (Jun 22, 2020)

I drew the archery tag for the same unit. Have seen elk and sign in most places I've scouted so far. Not sure what the animals do when muzzle loader season comes around though. I have no problem sharing some info with you, but I don't have enough comments under my belt to send PMs yet...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

tmitty said:


> I drew the archery tag for the same unit. Have seen elk and sign in most places I've scouted so far. Not sure what the animals do when muzzle loader season comes around though. I have no problem sharing some info with you, but I don't have enough comments under my belt to send PMs yet...


Cool. I sent you a pm. See if you can respond.


----------



## bloodbath (Dec 9, 2019)

great tag, congrats


----------



## Topdogjr2002 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm working on the same plan with my dad, who's turning 70 in September. We drew a rifle tag in Wyoming that starts October 1st. He's been soooo close on a few bulls in NM, CO and WY before, but it hasn't worked out....YET! 

There's a chance he's going to join me for my Nebo Muzzy Elk tag this year..depends on his work. I wish I could transfer my tag to him, but there's no way to do it. We'll be chasing them together in WY for sure though. 

Nice fish and great pic... Good luck with your dad. I hope you all can into the action and are able to shoot one. There's nothing like being there for it all.


----------



## Bradthorup (May 27, 2018)

PM sent, I got a ton of help on this forum and am more than happy to spread the love. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry I have been such a slacker about updating this thread. I just pulled in and set up camp a week ahead of time to enjoy the outdoors leading up to the hunt and get some scouting in before everyone else arrives on Friday. I will be up here a full 12 nights to help dad get er done.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck, it is looking like the Muzzy might hit the rut just right this year.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck! Should be prime time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, unfortunately dad did not kill a bull. He got to join me by experiencing the bitter LE elk tag soup. He chewed it up a lot better than I did that’s for sure. We had a helluva good time and made the most of the 4.5 days we had to hunt. We were into bulls every day and listened to hundreds of bugles which never gets old. He had 2 really good opportunities at bulls, a big six point on opening morning and a nice 5 point Thursday morning but things just didn’t work out. 

At the end of the day it was a great adventure spent with family in the outdoors. Everyone in the family was able to make it up for at least a couple nights. 

Thanks again to everyone on the forum that offered up advice and pointers. I really appreciate it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've ate the same soup, same unit. Had plenty of chances, but held out for the "Bigen" and watched him walk away with his cows as the last day drew dark. 


At least you had a good outing with Family.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Too bad your hunt ended in tag soup. Sounds like you guys had a great time and some good memories made.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not all about the kill. It's all about the journey and the experience. 
The whole family will always remember the hunt. 
We have ALL had tag soup at one time or another. 
Doesn't mean it was a bad hunt. 

On a side note.......
I've had some bad hunts due to miserable weather, or break downs. -O,-


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry it didn’t work out.

Even without a notched tag, still sounds like an adventure for everyone involved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great experience!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Elk are cool. Tag soup tastes terrible. Life goes on, and the memories remain. It’s all part of the deal.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Can he not hunt this week? It should be real good with the cool down.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Always fun to hunt elk. Not always easy to kill elk. Sounds like you guys had fun. Too bad you didn't have a few steaks to show for it.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Two of my favorite hunts ended in tag soup. A deer hunt for me and an elk hunt for my buddy. I don't believe either of us would trade any of the animals we passed for the experiences and fun we had by continuing to hunt.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Igottabigone said:


> Can he not hunt this week? It should be real good with the cool down.


Unfortunately not. He had 5 days of vacation to use for the hunt and opted for the first half of the hunt vs. the second half.


----------



## elkmaster (Nov 5, 2007)

Wasatch muzzy was tougher conditions this year. Hot, dry and elk only talking sporadically. Watched one of our target bull get shot during the rifle hunt, which was bitter-sweet but fun to be a part of. Hunted hard for 8 days. Passed on good bulls or blew opportunities and with just another day to hunt, I was able to tag out. So many great folks on here provided ideas and suggestions. We found elk everywhere we scouted, some bigger than others. But was glad with the outcome.


----------



## Bradthorup (May 27, 2018)

Congrats on the bull.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's my buddies Wasatch muzzleloader bull from this year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's my buddies Wasatch muzzleloader bull from this year.


Hot dang - that's a great bull!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> Hot dang - that's a great bull!


7x8 or 8x8 with the Devil's Peak. Great Wasatch bull for sure.....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Holy crap fowlmouth! That is an amazing bull.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Here's my buddies Wasatch muzzleloader bull from this year.


Wowzers!! Any other pics of that bad boy?!


----------



## Joby8103 (Oct 12, 2020)

Great Bulls being taken! Congrats to all!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3arabians said:


> Wowzers!! Any other pics of that bad boy?!


Here you go!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Wowzers!! Any other pics of that bad boy?!
> ...


What a bull! Thanks


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunning bull! Looks a lot like one that I saw Strawberry Bay outfitters have a hunter take. Anybody hear from berryblaster lately?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He posts on MM every once in a while. And then does the Facebook thing I guess.


----------

